# Fatty you say



## pineywoods (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I'm about to head up to camp and wanted some quick breakfasts and snacks well then wife said since your doing some then son in law said well since your doing some so heres what i did. Six breakfast fatties and seven pizza fatties nothing fancy. Breakfast have bacon, egg, green peppers, onions, and cheese. Pizza ones are pepperoni, green peppers, onions, sauce and cheese. Jeff's rub on all. Got a late start into smoker at 10 pm out about 1:30 am with hickory chunks for smoke.


----------



## guvna (Aug 14, 2008)

nice! i've always wondered what a bunch of fatties would look like lined up...  neat.


----------



## ronp (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice Jerry, I guess I shamed you into posting your QVIEW, LOL.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 14, 2008)

and there is 13 there not a one missin'
Nice q-vue PW!! well done :)


----------



## erain (Aug 14, 2008)

darn piney, thats a bunch a fatties!!!!! great idea for camp!!!


----------



## krusher (Aug 14, 2008)

looks nice, have fun campin


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 14, 2008)

Excellent smoke.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Aug 14, 2008)

Is that whats reffered to as a sausage party? Ive heard of those. Good stuff.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok it is raining here today so I had to try it 



I must say its not bad tho I should have baked a little longer


----------



## seboke (Aug 14, 2008)

Lookin Good Jerry!  I think I've got about another week of leftovers to go before I _should_ smoke, unless I can remind momma how much she likes the fatties!  But with her on a new super-strict diet........  Mebbe just make a mess for the men of the house!!


----------



## white cloud (Aug 14, 2008)

your fat'es look simply devine sir. looks like they are fit for a king I mean a knight lol


----------



## desertlites (Aug 14, 2008)

those look great Jerry-gound good also.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Piney, that looks awesome! Have fun camping and take lots of pics for me!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 15, 2008)

Ah a fattie wellington at its best!
Looks so yummy!!!


----------



## okie joe (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks good jerry have a good time camping...nice and smokey


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks great Jerry. as always. Have a great time at camp.


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 16, 2008)

GOOD GREIF Pineywoods! Great minds must think alike! Ive been thinking all week about trying pizza fatties in a blanket. looks great.


----------

